# Tips for painting old pole barn...



## downtownjr

My friend has two old galvanized pole barns that are 60-70 years old on the farm. Any tips or tricks for painting this stuff. They are getting rust on them but sturdy as heck. He lets me keep my machinery in one. One of our big projects is to get it painted. Would like to paint it white...any ideas on type of paint that is best. We want to do it as cheaply as possible. Thanks guys.


----------



## K WEST FARMS

Inmy experience, you will want to do something with rust areas first. JMO! Maybe worth what you paid for it !!! John


----------



## Blue Duck

A while back I painted a barn and was happy with the results. The first thing I did was pressure wash it and check all the nails/screws to make sure they were all tightly sealed. Then I filled a pump up type sprayer with vinegar and sprayed it down and scrubbed it with a stiff bristle broom. They make an etching solution for cleaning galvanized but an old timer told me vinegar would work.

I coated it with some primer rust inhibitor I picked up at a farm supply store and then painted it. I borrowed a pot type sprayer from a friend that made priming and painting quick and easy. It took longer to clean the sprayer then it did to paint the building.


----------



## swmnhay

I have some buildings that are part wood and part tin.I just power washed them.Put on a coat of primer and a coat of paint and it has stayed on the tin better then the wood.Its actualy perfect yrt on the tin and the wood needs repainting.

It was just regular old house and barn paint from Runnings.


----------



## mlappin

On the rusty areas the local painter that everybody uses around here claims zinc chromate will stop the rust dead. Spray the zinc on, let it weather a bit, then paint it white.


----------



## downtownjr

Thanks guys...I appreciate it a bunch. I learned a few things 

I will get some before and afters on the site. Been a busy spring cleaning time.


----------

